# Virtual Box, Mac et Ram



## Chronos52 (10 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour à tous, féru de simulateur de vol (et du cultisme IL-2) , j'ai décidé d'installer une machine virtuelle (Virtual Box en l'occurence) sur mon Imac (mi-2007), voila mes deux soucis: quel édition de l'ISO de windows je dois installer à votre avis sachant que j'ai 4Go de RAM (667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM).

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## ericse (16 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 4Go de Ram ca va être juste, tu ne peux pas utiliser Bootcamp à la place ?
Sinon le plus petit Windows possible, seven 32 bits si tes softs sont compatibles


----------



## Chronos52 (17 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, alors j'ai essayé un Windows XP, ça marche bien mais c'est complètement obsolète (6 ans que j'ai pas touché un Windows), lol.

Je pense plutôt m'orienter vers un Windows Vista-32.


----------



## ericse (17 Janvier 2020)

Chronos52 a dit:


> Je pense plutôt m'orienter vers un Windows Vista-32.



Non sérieusement, les seuls Windows qui vaillent le coup d’œil sont XP, 7 et 10. Les autres sont des versions mal finies dont on est content de s’être débarrassé


----------



## Chronos52 (20 Janvier 2020)

LOL, à ce point?

ok, je vais m'orienter sur un 7 , merci du conseil Ericse.


----------

